# locating old ship mates



## Fbaumgardner (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, my name is Frank Baumgardner and I sailed on tankers with Sun Oil co. from 1955 to 1962. Are there any shipmates that remember me?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Frank* and welcome back, long time since you first joined. Bon voyage


----------

